# Hard Drive Test



## rkh (Mar 18, 2005)

Trying to do a hard drive test today on my 921. It starts counting at 249, then down to 247 and after 10 sec or so jumps to 118. It's been there for over an hour. Is this normal?? My DVR section has been acting up (slow to respond, locking up and spontaneously rebooting) and the normal reboot fix hasn't helped. Thought I would try the hard drive test, hence the question.


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

Yeah, I think mine gets stuck in the same number, or close to it. I've actually left mine on overnight to see if it would finish....it wouldn't. I'll be watching this thread along with ya! 

Michael


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

Same observation here -- the hard drive test countdown sequence is unpredictable. Sure wish it gave us a better idea of what is going on and how long it will take.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I've done it in the past. Once it never finished after 12 hours. The fastest was about 5 minutes. The fastest happened when I was on an SD satellite channel and when there was nothing on the hard drive.


----------



## rkh (Mar 18, 2005)

Does it actually do anything(like defrag or repair damaged clusters) , or is it just a test routine? I ran it for over 5 hours this afternoon and the counter was still at 118. Has anyone seen the counter go lower? If it ever finished, what would I see on the screen?


----------



## Zarom (Jun 4, 2005)

rkh said:


> Trying to do a hard drive test today on my 921. It starts counting at 249, then down to 247 and after 10 sec or so jumps to 118. It's been there for over an hour. Is this normal?? My DVR section has been acting up (slow to respond, locking up and spontaneously rebooting) and the normal reboot fix hasn't helped. Thought I would try the hard drive test, hence the question.


See link for extensive previous discussion on this topic.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=36731&highlight=hard+drive+test


----------



## rkh (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks to Zarom for the link. The hard drive started acting up last night. First it would pause the play-back momentarily, then continue (you could hear it stop and start). Later it started "clunking" and I thought it was going out. Then it stopped making noise (other than the normal hard drive running noise). I ran a hard drive test and it counted down to about 243 in 10-15 seconds, and then dropped right to 0 and reported "hard drive OK". Yesterday, the test wouldn't finish in 5 hours, now 20 seconds !! What's next??????


----------

